# Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi



## drhouse

Hiya lovely australian ladies, 


just a quick TRUE BLUE thread for those of us who reside down her in the antipodes!

I'm Queensland based. With our health system, medicare and local processes its great if we can band together and guide each other through to our BFPs. 

I'm 37. Never been pregnant - on cycle 3! 

Please introduce yourselves! Dr H:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI there,

I am originally from QLD as well however I am now living in Ireland. I am 36yrs TTC #1


----------



## pink32

Hi,
I'm 35 based in Brissie and pregnant...Wishing you both the very best of luck xoxo


----------



## drhouse

Hi ya lovely ladies...

So miss pink is there a secret of the brissie baby? Eating a certain cafe.... late night romantic brisbane city cat cruising???? you will have to tell me your tricks!!!!!!

Kiwi paua girl - are you a kiwi or australian? Not that it matters it's all really one and the same!!!

Are you loving Ireland? How is the medical system over there - can you get fertility advice if you need it???

I'm feeling a bit nauseated - do you believe in a psychological pregnancy - I' beginning to wonder as it is a bit unusual to gag on my tablets (elevit and Co enzyme q10) happened twice - crossing fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am an Aussie however my father is Kiwi and as a child he use to call me his little kiwi paua girl. But yeah your right - its one in the same nearly.

Irish system isn't too bad so far. My GP is fantastic, right on the ball of things. I am due on monday coming (3rd) to go to the Fert. Clinic so can let you know what that is like. But all seems pretty good so far. Treatment and tests can be a little pricey but I guess htat is every country. Now if I can only change the weather over here I would be happy :)


----------



## drhouse

Ha!!! It rained in Ireland in summer when I was there!!! Was it a permanent move for you?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Yeah pretty much, I living in England for 4yrs met my Irish husband and now have been living in Ireland for 7yrs. I am STILL trying to convince him to move to Aust. :)


----------



## drhouse

I love Irish accents, I completely see why you went weak at the knees. They are just a little bit dashing...... The only person I would leave my darling for is Pierce Brosnan (actually maybe Colin Firth as well) who is just gorgeous!!!!! Have you got a little Irish lilt yet? 

Aussie is such an addictive place to be - maybe it would be a plan to get him here for 6 months and see what happens?

It seems though if one is travelling and meets another who isn't that they generally need to live away, which must be very disappointing for your family. I'm a kiwi living in aussie - my parents love my OH apart from the fact that I will live in Aussie for ever!!!!

But on the upside you have an awesome passport!!! Have you been married long? We are getting married next year!!


----------



## drhouse

I love Irish accents, I completely see why you went weak at the knees. They are just a little bit dashing...... The only person I would leave my darling for is Pierce Brosnan (actually maybe Colin Firth as well) who is just gorgeous!!!!! Have you got a little Irish lilt yet? 

Aussie is such an addictive place to be - maybe it would be a plan to get him here for 6 months and see what happens?

It seems though if one is travelling and meets another who isn't that they generally need to live away, which must be very disappointing for your family. I'm a kiwi living in aussie - my parents love my OH apart from the fact that I will live in Aussie for ever!!!!

But on the upside you have an awesome passport!!! Have you been married long? We are getting married next year!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

only recently married (well Dec 2011) so waiting for our 1st anniversary. No kids. TTC #1 since Oct 2010. No luck :cry: I actually have to go to Fert Clinic tomorrow. Not looking forward to that. Very apprehensive about it.


----------



## drhouse

Hiya lovely,

I hope your FS appt went well. I'm saw mine today! he initially wanted IVF immediatley but now says to wait till christmas. How did yours go? You ok?

I'm a doc - but not that bit of the body! 

If there's anything I can do or direct you to any resources just yell.

I'm taking coq10 and elevit. coq10 good for assisted reproduction.

i hope you aren't working too hard. Im on the other side of the country from my love this week for work boo!!! 

What have you been up to? Did you remember Fathers day in the antipodes??


----------



## Taurus8484

Im Aussie too, live in Adelaide.............38 and trying for Number 1 with hubby!!!!

Been trying since November 2011, had 3 miscarriages and in the middle of all the testing/ultrasounds/blood work possible.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi DrHouse,

Appointment went ok i guess. I had another internal scan which all looked good up there :) but he now after my next cycle wants to send me for a laparoscopy (not sure of correct spelling) to inject dye into my tubes and have a look and see if the tubes are blocked. If they are clear he said we will do IUI and if they are blocked then straight IVF. :cry: Of course I was really upset about it. I know millions and millions of women get IUIs or IVF but I wanted to do it on my own. 
A friend recommended a HSG?? It is suppose to see if your tubes are blocked via dye and an xray and so its not so invasive. Will have to contact my GP on monday and see what she recommends. The Lap sounded very bad, I can't eat or drink from midnight then I get knocked out while they make a cut and look in there, then I have to be off work for a few days if not a week due to pain and discomfort. 

I have just been away for a week with a friend which is why i haven't been on here much. But of course still checking my temps. Not sure if you are up to date with temp checking (this is only my first month) but everyone says my high temps are very promising for a BFP however I am due AF today and so I did a test and got a big NEGATIVE. It didn't even think about it for 3min it just came up straight away :( so all in all very disheartened and sad.

What was your specialist reason for wanting IVF straight away? I hope all goes well for you. It really is upsetting isn't it no matter how hard you try to stay positive. Thoughts are with you. And big fingers crossed all will be ok


----------



## kiwipauagirl

drhouse said:


> Hiya lovely,
> 
> I hope your FS appt went well. I'm saw mine today! he initially wanted IVF immediatley but now says to wait till christmas. How did yours go? You ok?
> 
> I'm a doc - but not that bit of the body!
> 
> If there's anything I can do or direct you to any resources just yell.
> 
> I'm taking coq10 and elevit. coq10 good for assisted reproduction.
> 
> i hope you aren't working too hard. Im on the other side of the country from my love this week for work boo!!!
> 
> What have you been up to? Did you remember Fathers day in the antipodes??

Sorry forgot to answer all the questions LOL.... I am just on all my prenatal vitamins, EPO from day 1 to Ov day, I drink green tea and so much water. I have tried reflexology, accupuncture, chinese herbs, reiki, i have been to clairvoinants, fortune tellers and pretty much anyone else who reckons they can help!

According to all my bloods I am ovulating fine, DH SA is perfect it just seems that they don't want to connect ;( 

Yep I remembered fathers day. It is in June over here in Ireland so Dad got 2 cards (only one present though LOL)

A friend of mine came over from OZ she was in London so we met in Poland and spent the last week there. Back in ireland now to travel around for a week before she heads back home. I am loving her being here. Its been wonderful to have someone from home and we have just laughed laughed and laughed. Its been brilliant!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi y'all (hey Kiwi). Another desperate Aussie here :) Officially only TTC for a few months but married for nearly 4 years, only one [unsuccessful] BFP in that time. Seeing the FS in late October. Not too hopeful as I'm 41 (DH is 38). But we'll see what the FS says.


----------



## MelM

Hi another Brissie girl here gave birth to my beautiful daughter 5th Jul day after our second wedding anniversary


----------



## drhouse

Hi Taurus!!!! Welcome! I love Adelaide it's such a beautiful city! I'm sorry to hear about your three miscarriages :(. You are getting the advice you need though. After three its worth looking a little deeper into it all! It may also be luck/destiny and nothing is wrong! I am sending you a virtual hug though. I understand how disappointing it must have been. Welcome xx


----------



## drhouse

Hiya maddy40. I'm so pleased to hear that you are seeing your fs. There's lots of variability in this what or how old is too old hon. You may be fertile till your fifty! Bah to everyone else. You know you can get preggers which is good. Older and hotter vintages like us do have more anovulatory cycles so it's good to chart. May this month you didnt o? Having data will help the fs.

My guy best in town def recommends coenzyme q10 for older women though the evidence is only there in assisted reproduction. The delay is three months so we all need it before we need it if you know what I mean. 

Hope all ladies have had cx smear and rubella done as well as prenatal. Can't get preggers for three months after rubella though. I told my gp I don't convert as I've had it twice and still nit immune! 

Maddy welcome I'm sending baby dust


----------



## drhouse

MelM said:


> Hi another Brissie girl here gave birth to my beautiful daughter 5th Jul day after our second wedding anniversary

Hi melm. Welcome. You are lucky to have perfect pink one!! Are you trying for a second? How long a gap do you want? Trying after one - is it easier do you think as at least the end number can't be none? Or does it have it's own challenges - we shagg at 0100-0300 to fit it in between work and work emails I can't imagine how a neonate fits in as well. Are you still on mat leave?

We even know what we will call a daughter and we really want a girl. Dear fiancee has a 12 year old son no fairy wings in sight so we are thinking pink! I'd just like it go be as different as possible to his last experience as possible.


----------



## drhouse

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi DrHouse,
> 
> Appointment went ok i guess. I had another internal scan which all looked good up there :) but he now after my next cycle wants to send me for a laparoscopy (not sure of correct spelling) to inject dye into my tubes and have a look and see if the tubes are blocked. If they are clear he said we will do IUI and if they are blocked then straight IVF. :cry: Of course I was really upset about it. I know millions and millions of women get IUIs or IVF but I wanted to do it on my own.
> 
> 
> Dude I know. Me too! But a baby is a baby is a baby! One of my bestows just had success after one cycle after five years of bfns! Trust me she is not disappointed. He is perfect.
> 
> 
> A friend recommended a HSG?? It is suppose to see if your tubes are blocked via dye and an xray and so its not so invasive. Will have to contact my GP on monday and see what she recommends. The Lap sounded very bad, I can't eat or drink from midnight then I get knocked out while they make a cut and look in there, then I have to be off work for a few days if not a week due to pain and discomfort.
> 
> 
> Lap easy. Would have it is heart beat and wouldn't be anxious if that's what the doc recommends. No Xray more info and they can fix and look. If you have endometriosis it wouldn't show up on hsg.
> 
> I have just been away for a week with a friend which is why i haven't been on here much. But of course still checking my temps. Not sure if you are up to date with temp checking (this is only my first month) but everyone says my high temps are very promising for a BFP however I am due AF today and so I did a test and got a big NEGATIVE. It didn't even think about it for 3min it just came up straight away :( so all in all very disheartened and sad.
> 
> Oh Hun hugs hugs. I was four days late and very dissappointed too. Distraction with date night, movies et al best therapy.
> 
> What was your specialist reason for wanting IVF straight away? I hope all goes well for you. It really is upsetting isn't it no matter how hard you try to stay positive. Thoughts are with you. And big fingers crossed all will be ok

I've got low numbers of eggs left. We only got test as we are getting married six months later than ideal (thanks ex wifey). So we tested to make me feel better. Test in lowest ten percent of women my age equalled crying for days hair feel out in big clumps and yes I still have the bald spot and trying immediately. If we get preg this month I will be a beautiful 36 weeks preg at the wedding. If it next month. Mmhhh. The fs said we can't take a month off and the wedding and all the bookings can wait!


----------



## MelM

drhouse said:


> MelM said:
> 
> 
> Hi another Brissie girl here gave birth to my beautiful daughter 5th Jul day after our second wedding anniversary
> 
> Hi melm. Welcome. You are lucky to have perfect pink one!! Are you trying for a second? How long a gap do you want? Trying after one - is it easier do you think as at least the end number can't be none? Or does it have it's own challenges - we shagg at 0100-0300 to fit it in between work and work emails I can't imagine how a neonate fits in as well. Are you still on mat leave?
> 
> We even know what we will call a daughter and we really want a girl. Dear fiancee has a 12 year old son no fairy wings in sight so we are thinking pink! I'd just like it go be as different as possible to his last experience as possible.Click to expand...

At this stage we are happy with one I had two miscarriages and had all day nausea from week 5 until a couple of days after her birth. I am on mat leave until beginning of next year and then go back part time


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Mel - sounds like you have your hands full :) Great that you can have long Mat Leave. If we manage a BFP I will be returning to work soon after birth and DH will be a SAHD, as I am the one with main income. DH is sooo excited at the thought!

Taurus - hi there :) Lovely to see there are some other 'mature' Aussies TTC. 

Kiwi - did the doc think you might have endo, thus the lap? 

Dr H - yes I have my CoQ10 and folate. DH has his Menevit (he has morphology issues...) You are right of course about what's considered old. How did you find out that you have a low egg reserve? Is that a common test? I'm sooo scared that our FS will order a bunch of tests that will take months to complete (waiting lists in Canberra are horrendous) and we have decided we will stop TTC when I'm 42, so it feels like the months are ticking away :(


----------



## drhouse

hi maddie,

good to hear about menevit. also no cannabis/smoking/alcohol for boys... to have best sperm quality. Also I read somewhere about very day bd if you have morphology issues.. let me look into it.

i had an amh test done. Anti-mullerian hormone.

can you get a specialist in sydney if the waits too long? 

Do you have a desk job/can you take time off. Maybe prioritise the baby over the work at the mo? I work 60- 80 hours a week, a very very responsible role, but the baby matters so much too that I am taking time off for IVF in Jan.


----------



## MelM

pink32 said:


> Hi,
> I'm 35 based in Brissie and pregnant...Wishing you both the very best of luck xoxo

Hi Pink where are you having LO


----------



## Maddy40

drhouse said:


> hi maddie,
> 
> good to hear about menevit. also no cannabis/smoking/alcohol for boys... to have best sperm quality. Also I read somewhere about very day bd if you have morphology issues.. let me look into it.
> 
> i had an amh test done. Anti-mullerian hormone.
> 
> can you get a specialist in sydney if the waits too long?
> 
> Do you have a desk job/can you take time off. Maybe prioritise the baby over the work at the mo? I work 60- 80 hours a week, a very very responsible role, but the baby matters so much too that I am taking time off for IVF in Jan.

Good question about the Sydney specialist, I didn't even ask the GP if that was a possibility - I'm back for a pap smear soon so I'll ask then. Must put AMH test on my list to ask the FS about, too. I can arrange time off, it's much easier to get time off when working shifts (can usually find someone to swap and make it up down the track). Unfortunately everyday BD is no possibility for us, DH at 38yo requires 1 day recovery time between times. And can you imagine what an ouchy red-raw vee-jay-jay that could result in?! :wacko: Okay better get back to my real work!


----------



## drhouse

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am rolling in the aisles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


???? Preseed???? EPO/green tea/mucinex/for mucus?????

Good to hear that you are keeping your sense of humour about this!


----------



## Maddy40

Sitting here virtuously drinking my green tea, DrH. I am just not a 'mucus-ey' type of gal. Is Mucusey a word? It is now! I find it really hard to fill out that bit of my FF chart because I usually having nothing. 

Have you peed on that OPK stick yet? It's quite addictive!

Off to Brissie tomorrow for 3 days break. Can't wait to escape the cold weather. Must remember to shave my legs or I might scare off the locals.


----------



## drhouse

Ha ha ha. brissie ladies who work too hard also have hairy legs!!!! I get my eyelashes and hair done religiously, but can[t get around to the waxing often enough.

great to hear you are having a long week! I'm not very mucousy either!! on EPO currently. Will start peeing on day 6 on the OPKs what do you think?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi drH,
Have a question for u - work related sorry. 
AF was 3 days late my temps were good but I got AF yesterday which was medium flow and today so light it's nearly stopped??? Nit sure what is going on? Any ideas???

Dr doesn't think endo as I have no pain no complaints all is fine there


----------



## drhouse

sure your not preggers? if i was late and light. I'd be checking. you looked like you oed last month. Your temps were good and I thought it looked pretty good for the whole preggers thing.. god knows i am not a charting whizz.

How bout doing a test?


----------



## Maddy40

Hey there - back from Brissie, had a great time. The Prado exhibition was outstanding. Of course then I arrived back to news my brother & SIL (married 1 year) are pregnant. You know, that bittersweet happiness? Well actually it was more like me collapsing into a hysterical heap... Ah well, onward and upwards.


----------



## drhouse

Understand the happy and the sad! Your chart looks good this month though maybe its baby dust all round!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Immaculate conception maybe :) DH is away this cycle. But it IS good to get a handle on temping without him around.


----------



## drhouse

oh maddie, that sucks. is he away for work? What do you do for work? i now work mon to fri, but did shift work for years. do you like the shifts? looking at your chart both the pre and post sleeps look the same.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

drhouse said:


> sure your not preggers? if i was late and light. I'd be checking. you looked like you oed last month. Your temps were good and I thought it looked pretty good for the whole preggers thing.. god knows i am not a charting whizz.
> 
> How bout doing a test?

Yeah did several with big fat negatives! This month!!! :)


----------



## Maddy40

Aw Kiwi...hugs :) When will the FS schedule your lap?

DrH....we moved to Aust 12 months ago (I'm Aussie, DH is Thai). DH was learning English at TAFE but he's gone o/s this month to visit his elderly parents. I'm a public servant but we work around the clock in my office. I'm one of those people that can sleep well at any time of day and I really enjoy shiftwork.

Only did a few nights at the start of the month, so no huge variations in my chart from about CD10 onwards.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy40 said:


> Aw Kiwi...hugs :) When will the FS schedule your lap?
> 
> DrH....we moved to Aust 12 months ago (I'm Aussie, DH is Thai). DH was learning English at TAFE but he's gone o/s this month to visit his elderly parents. I'm a public servant but we work around the clock in my office. I'm one of those people that can sleep well at any time of day and I really enjoy shiftwork.
> 
> Only did a few nights at the start of the month, so no huge variations in my chart from about CD10 onwards.

Yeah lap is scheduled for mon 15th Oct. They only do this sort of lap on a monday and you have to be between day 5-15. They said i have to be there at 8am and go home at 6pm. I get knocked out and will be sore for days. I am only having 2 days after it off from work. My boss is a bit of p....k so can't get much time off. 

With your shift work have you heard about that lunear thing where you sleep before you ovulation with a mask on or something to make it dark and adjust your body to the moon or something. I don't know much about it (obviously with my explaining) but I did read abit about it. 
How long is DH away for?


----------



## drhouse

hi, not sure does shift work affect ovulation? Shall I do a abit of digging. presumably not as every nurse i know falls pregnant in seconds! I presume though if you are on nights and ovulating, it may be that BDing may not feel like a priority. 

Kiwi paua, sorry to hear hun that its not your month. Maybe it was a cycle with poor endometrial lining and therefore less shed, or you didn't ovulate, but I swear you did from your chart. 

Onwards and upwards. I am sure that the lap is required if thats the advice from a specialist. Understandably stressful though. 

Ive been charting like a demon. I have a cold though. Im hopeful I haven't' missed my surge as the OPKS are all negative... at the moment. Day 10 today. I presume between 10 and 14???? it should happen. I hope fingers crossed.


----------



## Maddy40

I usually start to get faint + OPK on the evening of CD13 and full-dark +OPK on CD14 & 15. I have a 28 day cycle.


----------



## drhouse

good to know. i just cant count.... i was hoping that i hadn't missed it. I even got instead cups sent over from the states!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

drhouse said:


> hi, not sure does shift work affect ovulation? Shall I do a abit of digging. presumably not as every nurse i know falls pregnant in seconds! I presume though if you are on nights and ovulating, it may be that BDing may not feel like a priority.
> 
> Kiwi paua, sorry to hear hun that its not your month. Maybe it was a cycle with poor endometrial lining and therefore less shed, or you didn't ovulate, but I swear you did from your chart.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. I am sure that the lap is required if thats the advice from a specialist. Understandably stressful though.
> 
> Ive been charting like a demon. I have a cold though. Im hopeful I haven't' missed my surge as the OPKS are all negative... at the moment. Day 10 today. I presume between 10 and 14???? it should happen. I hope fingers crossed.

I usually get my 2 + OPKs day 10 or 11 (and sometimes 11 & 12) so I usually start testing day 8 just to be on the safe side. I use the 7 tests each month. I am only a 25-26 cycle


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Doc I ordered Softcups too, they haven't arrived yet. Am leaving to meet up with DH in 11 days so I hope they arrive soon - I ordered them last week. Also getting Preseed because I have never in my life seen anything resembling EWCM and that's been bothered me. As I've posted elsewhere DH's SA was borderline, so anything to help those sluggish little buggers along!

Remember a few post back you explained what an AMH test was (think that was you), I rang my GP & asked if she would order the bloods. Since I'm 41 I assumed it would be good to know my levels. GPs office said they don't order this test. Going to raise it with the GP when I see her this week - not sure if it's a medical rule or just her practice. But if possible it's something I'd like to get before seeing the FS, since I assume the levels can affect what fertility treatment they might offer.


----------



## drhouse

hi maddy,

soft cups are interesting to remove shall we say. there is definitely a trick to them!! its easy when you know how and they seem to work really well. Last night I made DH BD at 0100 so I wouldn't have to get out of bed afterwards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping!!!!!

I think your AMH will be low Maddie. Due to your age, you know you have to get going in the baby making dept. They may not do it, if it isnt going to change the decisions made. for me, we got it as the wedding was being delayed. This made a big difference in our timing. We werent going to start till after the wedding next july. Thats over a year after we actually started after the crappy low result. 

Kiwi - I usually have a shorter cycle too. last month was a bit longer cf. usual. I wonder if I am a bit out of sorts?? I would have expected it already, but I wonder if it will be day 12/13. I got cheapies on line. I was also going to look at a saliva kit. Its a bit gross at work to use a wee cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

What lovely weather today - at least where I am - I'm on a day off so I've done vegie, gardening, sprayed some weeds, gave my lime tree some loving attention. Soon I'm off to take the teenager to tennis.

This morning I went to the GP & got my test results nicely printed for my file at home (and for a bit of Google-Doctoring). The bloods were taken on CD23 as I couldn't get an earlier appointment. Still the Dr said it looks like I O'd last month & had ok hormone levels (fsh=4 lh=4.9 oest440 prog70). Everything else came back great too. She said not to read the statistics and just "go for it". 

I don't feel bad about waiting 10 weeks to see the FS now - someone on another thread has to wait until Feb 26 to get into the FS in their Aussie city!


----------



## drhouse

hey maddie!!!!!!!!!!11 great news. i o'ed yesterday and baby danced!!! hoping hoping. 

good to hear that you have been busy with your garden. Your teenager or your dh's???

hormones looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did you get your fs appt????

Tonight I had implantation wine deliberately. one of the other girls recommends having fun till you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

any news otherwise?


----------



## Maddy40

Implantation wine! Egg-cellent Dr H! Hope you caught it this month. OPK's are the best thing ever, IMHO. 

Our FS appt is 20/10 so a while to wait yet.


----------



## drhouse

hi maddy. thanks!!!!! how are you feeling.. Your chart looks like they are staying up.. maybe just a little tip down today. Are you a POAS girl or wait to be late? 

not long for your appt.

Crossing fingers for you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have you watched the great sperm race on you tube? Very funny!!!!!!! worth a look.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Yesterday and today 2 big fat smiley faces so hopefully this mOnth. My temps are a little weird but maybe weird is a good sign :)
Fingers crossed


----------



## drhouse

Woo hoo!!! I have a positive feeling kiwi! You know that once you have a plan with the fs you will get up the duff naturally! There's heaps and heaps of girls here that got their bfp right before increasing to assisted trying!!!!!

One of my single girl friends is about to start iui with donor. I'm so pleased for her she's 39. I guess though its a reminder about how it feels to be trying with someone you love. How did you meet your hubby? Did you just know?


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Kiwi, this is my last month before the FS too. Are you pretty relaxed now? I'm a bit relieved that there is some 'expert help' in my near future, so I actually feel pretty easy-going this month. 

CD1 today. I'm only updating one chart this month as I have no night shifts...after the next couple of days I will be on 3 weeks holidays. Yay!

DrH hope you caught that egg. Did you work out the OPKs? Exciting to have a friend going through TTC at the same time. I hope you friend's IUI goes well. Do you take COQ10 among your vitamins?


----------



## drhouse

oh maddy hugs.. I just saw your chart go down. sorry to hear that the witch got you.

However, this might be the month! This would be a gemini baby rather than a taurus!
manuiti and pad two of the other girls from my other thread talk of the importance of relaxing. there's a study that says stress causes a 12% reduction in fertility. i guess since fertility is cumulative ie. lots of little things contribute e.g his sperm count, the acidity of the vajajay, the closeness to ovulation et al, maybe its the difference between a bfp and a bfn. This month I said stuff it, I'm having wine. I've got an exam tomorrow too. Im very computer positive at the mo as a result. I'm not getting stressed, it will all work out!!!!

Chemist warehouse have half price vits at the moment. till monday. all brands. I just stocked up on conenzyme q10 - my RE recommends as good for ivf not sure about natural but definatley no harm. I take 300mg per day. 

Yes it is exciting. I'd like my friend and I to get preggers together. Do you get fertility envy???


----------



## Maddy40

Oh I DEF have fertility envy. Can't go to the shops without going all moo-eyed at women with prams. They must think I'm a nutter... 

Will have to look for the half-price vits. COQ10 is bloody expensive but I figure I should be boosting my precious eggies as much as possible.

Have a good weekend y'all.


----------



## drhouse

Me either.. I feel like such a b**ch and thats what is the hardest. There are people I just can't be around when they are pregnant. I've got a couple of really smug new mums in my circle. Like "you just want an excuse to hold my baby" - ummhh. no. no pity required here. I am not a workaholic/stressed/incapable/selfish person because I am childless. I am trying but its not your business. with that - if I hear just go on a holiday and relax one more time I'll .......!!!!

One of the people I know got pregnant in a very new relationship. Planned at six weeks? That one knocked me the worst. We've been trying for longer than that. We've been on holiday for longer than that. 

This is tough stuff.


----------



## Maddy40

I have a couple of friends with 1 year olds and I love being with them - but I think they are past the new-baby stage so it's not so hard to see them. And neither friend is planning baby #2, so I don't have to listen to their TTC stories.

Not sure about you but I'm really pragmatic because I think at my age I can't be too starry eyed. I am willing to do what I need to (within our budget) but I refuse to let TTC ruin my life. Temp insanity is okay. But I do have to be realistic that long-term we may still find ourselves babyless.


----------



## drhouse

You seem to be very pragmatic! Thats when you get pregnant you know! Did af come yet??


----------



## Maddy40

CD2 for me. 8 more days until I see DH. Feeling very easygoing as it's our last cycle before seeing the specialist so I feel like the pressure is off. Hope those Softcups arrive before we leave on Friday!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey girls, 

Dpo1 today so officially on my TWW do fingers crossed now. Can't say that I am too relaxed or stress free but hopefully this is my month. Was chatting to my mum this morning (who doesn't know about fert stuff) ask me this morning if I had news when I asked her why she said kookaburras where on her letter box and around the house. I believe this is an old wives tale of pregnancy so I hope she's right. 

Also not sure who asked but I meet DH in Dublin at an Aussie v Ireland football match (aust won). He came to me and we got chatting and numbers were exchanged. On some level I must have known as usually when I go out I am usually a flight attendant and Kate from new Zealand and also change the last number of my phone but with him I gave all the correct names jobs and numbers ;) I guess it was a couple of months before I realised I wanted to spend the rest of my life with him.


----------



## Maddy40

That's great Kiwi. Always good to start with a bit of truth at the start of a relationship (smile). FX for your TWW.


----------



## drhouse

kiwi thats a lovely story! He was obviously a gorgeous irish charmer and who could resist? 

I decided to marry mine after the second date. bizarre but exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love ireland we have been all around from giants causeway to dingle and all about. i love dublin. it was always so expensive. I remember paying 9 euro for a vodka red bull!!! Wow. Is it a great place to live apart from the weather! I miss my folks alot too as they are overseas. DHs family live about an hour away. Its lovely to see them regularly. Are you close to DHs family in Ireland?

So excited to hear about the kookaburra fertility sign! will cross fingers for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive been studying like a demon, working heaps of hours per day. Its boring!!! We have a public holiday next weekend. Really looking forward to it. 

Maddy what are you up to for the long weekend? We are off to visit the family and was going to go to riverfire a big fireworks thing in brisbane!


----------



## Maddy40

We are off to Thailand tomorrow morning, so I probably won't be online much (we have no electricity at our place there = glorified camping). Good luck to you both for the 2WW!


----------



## drhouse

ahhhh thailand! I just went through cambodia for two weeks and loved it. have a great great time!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Enjoy Thailand maddy and your well overdue catch up with DH. 
Not sure what is going on with my chart this month. Yesterday ff gave me red lines and today my temp dropped so she took them off me :( 

Yeah my DHs family live about 10 min away. He is from a large family so it's nice to have them around. I get along with all of them which certainly helps. I guess it's easier for me and them because I live so far away from my family. 

Ireland is a beautiful place more so when the sun is shining. It's getting very cold and wet of late. Winter is certainly approaching fast. And Dublin is still very expensive :)


----------



## drhouse

i swear ff has is a contrary thing!!!!!!!!!!! I cant keep up with it. the app has cross hairs that come and go?? They say it takes three months for it to settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im testing thursday!!!!

KPG - where are you now in your cycle? could you still be waiting to o??

We saw the fam this week and its DH brothers bday next week! Saw fireworks and went to the movies. long time since that last happened with our schedules. 

A poor irish lass that died here in Australia last week. Its been terrible. everyone has been really upset. Has it made the news where you are?

Maddy you are probably still drinking cocktails and having fun. Did you trek in the hill tribes??


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Yeah very big news about that poor girl in Melbourne. Tv and papers covering it. Terrible news. 

Well I got 2 +opks on day 10 and 11 of cycle so if I ov'd I should be dpo 9 or 10 by now. I don't know what's happening this month I seem to be flatlined. Like one of those heart monitor things u see in hospital up down up down ..... Very stupid and frustrating. Oh well it's lap test and tubes looked at in 2 wk them IUI or IVF :( very upsetting don't see how a Bfp can come out of it :(


----------



## drhouse

Hi KPG,

Your chart is a bit up and down at the mo. Its really hard to work out where you are this cycle. Maybe you didn't o. :(

I know you're really worried about the lap test. maybe its is the best thing though to have more information Its ok to have some help. Ive had three gfriends with ivf and they all have lovely babies. Sometime we all need a helping hand. 

I'm hugging you from here through. I understand how crap/stupid and bollocks this is. 

I hate it too. 

Really. Five up the duffs in my group. Does that make it less likely for me. probably if someone has to be infertile, does that make it me? Really really get it at the mo. 

Anyway, I'm not trying to bring you or maddy down. Its day 14 today. I'm due somewhere between today and Friday. If its friday, then I am probably late. 

I will wait! I will wait!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I hear ya! I am so selfish and a b****ch but DH has 5 sisters and I keep saying to myself why can't it be one of them why me??? I know some of us need a helping hand and I know there is nothing wrong with it just have to tell my head that now! 

Even if I got 2 +opk can I still not ovulate? That sucks as it defeats the purpose of spending heaps of money in the digital tests. Maybe I need to look into that more


----------



## drhouse

hi kpg, 

im not sure if you did or not. im still not sure about ff. im out this month. chocolate, bleeding and vino to wash away my sorrows :( I hear you girlfriend.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Me to :(


----------



## drhouse

so sorry to hear hun. I know you weren't hopeful but the last bits are always there. 

Back at work today after too much wine over the weekend! What did you get up to?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I had my sister in law hen party. It was a great weekend. We had full body massage and pamper day then the next day when all the friends arrived we had a party, did a dance class, she had a helicopter ride hen we got really dressed up and headed out for the night for a few Vinos :). Was such a good time. AF arrived in the middle of it which was probat a blessing as I was sharing a room with 2 of DHs sisters so couldn't be crying or getting upset so am actually at the "well f..k it" stage at the moment :)


----------



## Maddy40

Hi gals. Having a great trip....sorry things are rough Kiwi. FWIW I think we missed O this month, so hard to arrange "alone time" when you are in a one-bedroom holiday shack and the in-laws in the house next-door...arghghggh. Dr H nice chart though!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey maddy great to hear from u. Hope the holiday is going well. Massages are the best :) enjoy the rest if Ur break x


----------



## drhouse

hi maddie, hope you are having a great time between the thai curries, the hiking and the shopping!!!!! 

Understandably there can be no romance within ear shot!!!! Maybe you can book them on a tour and go to bed with a "headache"!!!!! Massages will be definately fertility promoting so you may need lots!!!!

Kiwi how are you girlfriend. Tuesday today. Three more days to the weekend!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When is your lap booked? hugs from here


----------



## drhouse

you do realise kpg you get to the F**k it stage and then you get up the duff!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Woohoo fingers crossed :) lap test is Monday but I rang the nurse today as next mon I am day 10 and usually a day or two later I ovulate so I asked if its ok to still bd afterwards which she said yes so at least we get a sneaky one in before formal treatment starts lol


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Dr House a medical question for you.... A couple of days after my lap next week I should be ovulating. Reading other sites it says you shouldn't have sex for about a week or two after a lap test? But this is for endo (which as far as I am aware i don't have). Is that true? I rang the nurse at the fert clinic and asked her today and she said it was ok but she is a nurse not a doctor so I am now getting a little worried. I really don't want to miss this opportunity but I understand if I have to sit out this month!


----------



## drhouse

Hi honey,

If you feel up to it go for it. They do move your cervix around from the inside so it can be a bit tender in there, and also they pump CO2 into the belly so it can give you a bit of shoulder tip pain and pain. I think that it is more likely that you may not feel like it rather than you can't, there is no reason as the egg and sperm meet in the tubes for you not to go ahead... but don't be too tough on yourself if you don't feel like it. That can be the tricky bit. 

I am so aware at the mo of what a rough trot you are having at the moment. Having period after unwanted period is shattering, so I am pleased that you are seeing someone and getting the best possible advice. I really really am crossing my fingers and toes for you. I hope that the lap is all clear. Are you having a dye test at the mo too, where they check out the tubes as well? If there is no endo it would be good to check the fill and make sure all is ok. I think that you could check with the doctor preop about when to assume sexual relations (god thats so clinton isn't it!!!!!) 

They say the lap and hsg increases pregnancy chances!!!!!!!!!!!! I get the despair and the month after month grinding down of hopes. This is a step towards getting it sorted and I am so proud of you for taking a hard but important step into taking control of your fertility!


----------



## Maddy40

Morning ladies! Kiwi hope you are feeling better. The lap terrifies me, how about you? I am hoping to just get the dye test, I'm such a wimp. 

Dr H how are you feeling? I always cruise through the first 2 weeks of my cycle with very little stress at all.

AFM I was so excited to log onto FF and put in my data - according to FF I apparently O'd late (never happened before, but I had a cold and a bit of temp a few days beforehand so maybe that affected things). So we bd'd at the right time, looks like.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi maddy - well they say (whoever they are) that the first 2 wks indicated things so being relaxed and stress free on a cruise could be the trick! 

Dr h - from what I can remember from the consultation (head wasn't in best place at the time) is that they are going to sedate me and give the lap test while having a bit of a root around in there (bad choice of words :) ) and put dye into my tubes to see if they are clear. If clear because if my age it's IUI straight away (well not this month of course but nov or dec) and if blocked its IVF. I am not nervous about the test it's more what if they get in there and find all sorts of things. To be honest I think I am pretty lucky as AF only hands around for 4 days and I have no pain no problems no cramps and after day 1 they are pretty light. So fingers crossed all is ok. If they are blocked while they are in there can they unblock them??


----------



## Maddy40

Kiwi fingers x'd it all goes well. What date are you going in?

We are home now, with woolly clothes and heater turned on. Just strengthened my resolve that I need to get another overseas position, and sooner rather than later, and preferably somewhere tropical!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Welcome home maddy!! Hope u had a lovely time away. Appoint is on mon 15th. So not long now. Nervous now. Joined another thread of women over 30 with assisted ttc and some of the stories they have told me makes me nervous. I thought I would just have a sore belly button after lap but that's the least of it :( hopefully its not that bad. No doubt we will be speaking before Ur fert appointment


----------



## Maddy40

Big hugs Kiwi. Are you more worried about what the results might be, or the post-op recovery?


----------



## drhouse

Hi lovelies. Marry how are you settling in post holiday come down? I always get the blues after returning to normal life! Is it cold in Canberra? Qld is variable hot and sunny but cold and rainy on thurs when my friend got married go figure. Where are you in your cycle. I'm o at the mo I hope. 

Kiwi it's tomorrow. I know your nervous. Am crossing fingers for you. The assisted contraception thread is a good idea, I'm also completely naive about ivf and the like. Did you have a good weekend? We went to a christening. Gulp. lots of babies. Everywhere.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy - bit of both. But more worried about what they might find. Will keep u posted how I get on


----------



## Maddy40

Hope all goes well Kiwi, will be thinking of you. 

DH went & did his new SA this morning, results should be in by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## drhouse

hi maddy and kiwi. 

hope all went well today for you both. fx for the SA. My DH had 224 million, good motility and good anatomy. a great result.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi
All went very well today. Took a little longer to come around from anesthetic I was enjoying my sleep :) but excellent news no endo no cysts tubes all clear everything perfect so I have to get a script for injections and start on my next period as in nov we go IUI. Surgeon said to go for it as many women get Bfp after lap and dye test. But all in all very happy with results. 
Feeling good in myself a little discomfort not much pain but very tired so off to bed. Thanks girls for Ur thoughts and words. Really appreciate the supportxx


----------



## Maddy40

Such good news, Kiwi. Hope the recovery continues to be easy. 

Dr H how often does your DH have to do his SA? My DH had done one 12 months ago but they wanted him to do another one. It will be so interesting to see if there are any changes.


----------



## drhouse

hi kiwi. great news!!!! fantastic.. it was worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay yay yay!!! thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maddy they need two or three sperms sometimes to diagnose a problem - its worth repeating after vitamins as sperm counts go up and down. 

Here is a link 
https://www.monashivf.com/site/DefaultSite/filesystem/documents/interpretation-of-semen-analysis.pdf ..........................that I think you should read. I can help with any interpretation if you need me too!!


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H great doc, much clearer than my searches had bought up. 

So it does confirm there are 'issues' with results from the first test, primarily:
- low morphology (6%) which we already knew :(
- high PH 8 (interesting to see if this improves: DH developed a systemic infection not long after his last test that required a long course of serious antibiotics).
- Motility (possibly an issue???) Not sure if the ">50% with forward movement" only means the fast swimmers? We got a breakdown of 34% rapid, 10% medium, 26% slow, 30% static...

Kiwi how are you recovering my dear?


----------



## drhouse

maddy is he taking menevit - the female version is elevit and thats what we call the mens one anyway? you probably need another test!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

All going great actually I am concerned that I am feeling so great. From the other sites and even the drs at hospital said I will feel rubbish and site for 3-5 days but to be honest I could have gone to work today. I have been a lazy ass sitting on the couch but no pain nothing. Fingers crossed it stays this way. Even managed to get a cheeky bd in which was a good thing as today I got no smiley face so I am assuming I am o'lating today???

How are u girls??


----------



## Maddy40

Good for you Kiwi. Hope you catch the eggy this month. 

Dr H, we are both good vitamin consumers and DH takes Menevit. Off to pick up his results later today.


***Update*** results in. Numbers still aggregate to the low side of fertile (Sperm Count is 54, normal range is 20-250). More concerning is the test shows "significant non-specific agglutination" (well over 10%) and the doctor said this suggests greatly reduced infertility. Not sure of cause but possibly immunological reasons (infection of some sort). Dr said test needs to be repeated and results can then be taken more seriously....


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy - not sure about SA results. I never actually got a copy of DHs but from what the GP and fert consultant said they are very good. So I can't make heads or tails out of what needs to be high or low ( I still struggle with my own) but fingers, toes and at the moment legs are crossed that it was an infection to cause havoc with the results.


----------



## Maddy40

Posted on another thread but I just feel grumpy. Plus it's CD28 so tomorrow will be CD1 and I feel like it's another cycle wasted....and it's our last trying to TTC on our own. A bit sad about it all. 

As I posted elsewhere today, I'm a bit peeved actually. My FS appointment is Monday lunchtime. I booked it more than 2 months ago. Today the FS receptionist rang to say they received my referral letter from my GP, but haven't received DH's referral letter ....ummmm nowhere in the paperwork did it mention needing a referral for DH. The FS office staff didn't mention it when I went in to register. Nor did my Dr mention that we would need one. Of course now I think about it, it makes perfect sense, but I've never done this before and it wasn't mentioned...so now I feel like an idiot. 

Thank goodness one of the doctors at my GP's practice had a cancellation for early Monday morning....FX they will agree to write the referral, even though DH has never been there before. Sigh.

Ahh, other than that, hope you are all really well! Have a good weekend! I'm on nightshift Saturday night, so no fun for Maddy!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Both of us had to be screened. DH needed a SA and all his bloods to major sure there is no HIV hep A,B or C or any other infectious disease and I needed that to. They need all this before they start any treatment at all. My first FS appointment they did an ultrasound and internal camera to check everything out before they booked the lap and dye test. Because of he circumstances I am sure the GP will do a referral. Good luck with it all. Sometimes knowing this is the last month before treatment helps. I am like that now. Would be great to get a Bfp this month but I know next month we have a much better chane with IUI xx


----------



## Maddy40

Interesting Kiwi...since I'll have AF when I'm at the FS appointment I sure hope they don't want to do any on-the-spot inspections ;) We weren't planning for DH to even go with me! I guess I should have been more proactive in researching what to expect....i was so focussed on the tests they might order that I didn't even think about the actual appointment itself!


----------



## drhouse

maddie the referral is just to claim medicare for your hubby. you can still be seeen by the fs but it will cost about a hundred bucks without the referral. the first appt hey may do an uss can do if bleeding still, transvaginal and ask you questions blood work et al. I am sure it will all work out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KPG - so great to see you are getting the swing of this!!!!!!!!!! You will probably get up the duff this month!!!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H I want your FS! $100 is a bargain. Ours is $380 (about $70 back from Medicare) for the first visit and $180 for subsequent visits (about $38 back). At least we're registered for the safety net :) 

Not much happening here. It's been lovely weather so we spent a lot of time in our vegie patch this morning. Now I'm working, bleugh.


----------



## drhouse

ha ha. not that good. i think it was about 280 for me about a hundred for hubby!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Maddy- is today (mon) Ur appointment or Tuesday? If today good luck with everything. Will be thinking of u! :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Thank Kiwi, DH & I just treated ourselves to an eggs benedict brunch and now we're killing time at the library waiting for the FS appointment in an hour. GP appointment was fine and we got the referral no problems - my GPs are so lovely.

***Update: appointment brief but fine. FS ordered more in-depth testing for DH's issues. Also blood tests, ultrasound & HSG for me. External u/sound at the appointment show my uterus hasn't contracted after the mc/D&C earlier this year, which he said is concerning. Dr not willing to give us any feedback on options at this stage. We see him again in about 3 weeks.


----------



## drhouse

maddy i love the irony, eggs benedict pre eggs fertility!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!!!!!!1

sorry to hear that they want more information re. your utereus, I guess its a waiting game there to see what is the go post miscarriage.

maddy am so pleased that you are getting more investiagions. it will help tell u where you stand. 

Am crossing fingers and toes for you.

How goes you kiwi? We are now in the tww. I rang my bestie in nz also trying without luck. its a bugger hey. hugs hugs


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: dr h - yeah tww is a killer. My injection script arrived :( I have no red lines on my chart yet ;( hopefully tomorrow if my temp increases


----------



## drhouse

hey you go girl.. liking your chart... this could be the big O... he he he...

are you feeling less in the fertility funk? Hows dh? Are you all recovered from your lap?!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey dr h. Still on a bit of funk but do much better then this time last month. DH has been brilliant god love him. I have never seen him so convinced and so positive that I hope he isn't disappointed this month. Will know next week. 

Still no red lines :( hopefully tomorrow now. My temp increased this morning but I got nothing.

How's it all with u


----------



## Maddy40

Wow Kiwi LOVE that chart! Lots of nice temp rises there! 

DrHouse, ah the dreaded TWW. Do you have anything planned to distract yourself? 

Since I haven't had a computer I've not been able to obsess too much about the tests. Some of them were ones I expected (I was conveniently on CD4 so they did baseline hormones), but there's a bunch I have no idea about. They took 12 vials of blood, so I hope it wasn't in vain!

**Edited to add: Test results have already arrived! GP said I can pop in tomorrow & they'll give me a copy. Yay!


----------



## drhouse

hi maddie.. wow you timed that well and the results so fast my head is spinning for you. hope it is all good. 
Im ok in the tww. but getting more and more tired of waiting. AF due wed. think I did o this month!

Hope you are well. work thing till late tonight. off to see family this week end. All the good thing in life!!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Ah thought it was too good to be true, only half the results are back :) But the good news is everything that's back so far is in the middle of the normal range - Insulin, Homocysteine, FSH (level was 8), LH (level was 6), Prolactin, TSH. 

Dr H your chart is nice & high. I'm always buoyed by my temps for the first few days til I remember that's normal for me and I really have to wait until day 27 to see if it falls or not....

Kiwi once you put in some more temps I bet you'll find the red line appears a few days ago and you're already a few days DPO. Hope so, anyway :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Dr House, I MUST stop consulting Dr Google...can I ask you a stupid question? My TSH level read as 2.7 which the path lab has classified as the normal range. Does Aust have a 'recommended' level for TTC? I see a lot of websites say that fertility is affected beyond a reading of 2.0. Others says 2.5...

I guess I should also mention my AMH came back low as expected at 41.... measured at 3.8...

*** edited to add - sorry I know this isn't your field, just thought you might know off the top of your head!


----------



## drhouse

Maddie your amh is 25% higher than mine and I am 37!nThats not bad you.... And the TSH is good. Don't worry... just have wine, cuddles and see what happens. This is good fun!!!! This is good fun.. if we say it over and over again - it will be!

Kiwi how are you? Hows the DH? How's work - do you love your job or are you a bit like the rest of us a bit ho hum except on weekends? I would love a year off - how bout you... 

I am in the TWW - four days till my AF is due... tonight just peed on the stick and thought I was going mad and got a line.. but its a big no... but it was a bit of excitment there for a while!!!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey dr h- how's things? All good here. Just off to bed after watching x factor :) DH is at his bro in law to be stag tonight. I am expecting a call at some godly hr to go pick him up.
Work is work. It's a long weekend here do I am delighted to be off. We are going away tomorrow for a "dirty weekend" so looking forward to that. I had to pick up my script today :( when I got home I cried looking at the 3 different injections and all the needles. I have to take them on wed with me when I go for a scan to explain what I have to inject when and where. AF is due thur do start injection fri. Still no red lines on ff :(. When I picked up Rx I got a frer as well. Might test on wed before scan but I have actually accepted the needle thing. Not happy but accepted it. 

So that's it for me. Hope Ur keeping well. Happy Sunday


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Kiwi. Sorry about the meds, I can only imagine how I'm going to react if we go that route. Are these the drugs that you administer with the tiny little needles like diabetics use? I guess I would try to focus on the positives that may come from this process. And repeat DrHouse's ...this is FUN, this is FUN!

DrHouse thanks for the AMH feedback. Hard to know sometimes what's 'normal' based on a number. I think sometimes we get so tied up with numbers that we forget there's a lot of human stuff that affects fertility and those factors can't measured. I think my Dr is ruling out PCOS because the cluster of tests he ordered seem to fit that, and I assume it's because I'm chubby that he probably assumed that might be a possibility? So I'm off to join Weight Watchers this week - gotta find something else to obsess about, so it may as well be food! Oh, you're not out until the witch arrives, and your chart is high! So we're looking for some good medical news from you soon ;)


----------



## drhouse

Hi Maddy...

Good to get the PCOS ruled out as there is stuff that they can do.. good to hear that you are going to ww... great idea, the lighter the better for the baby.

Kiwi hope you are good and that you had a fun dirty weekend... just what you need to get up the duff..

Talking of which I think I am.... day 11 today. faint line.. OMG.


----------



## Maddy40

Wow Dr House! I already have my fingers crossed for Kiwi so I'll include you in my wishes too! Here you go -> XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX (that's 10 fingies and 10 toes)!


----------



## Maddy40

Quick update - back online later during nightshift. HCG went really well and very quick. Everything looks good and my tubes are open although left ovary very hard to see as it's quite far back and needed a lot of palpatation to come into sight! Ultrasound showed nice lining & a nice follie visible (today is CD11). Only a couple of small fibroids but to be expected & not big enough to affect viability of a pregnancy or implantation. Such a relief.


----------



## drhouse

Super maddie congrats!!!! Will you try smep? That made a difference for us bd day 89 10 11 12 day off then day14 for luck!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi DrHouse - How did your partner react to your news? Thrilled to bits, I bet? Poor DH has issues performing on a daily basis, so we'll try to DTD as much as possible but the poor old bloke will be begging me for a break by the 3rd day ;)

Kiwi...hellooooo where are you?????


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Sorry girls. Struggling here. AF is on her way I say by tomorrow she will be here and that means one thing.... Needles start thurs :( I am pretty upset. As u know maddy on the other link there is so much Bfp and baby talk my heart isn't in it do keeping up with posts but pulling away slightly. Silly I know but it's tough. Having a scan and counselling tomorrow before we begin this IUI process. Feel like such a failure :( sorry to be a downer hope u are both well. Xxxx :hugs:To u both


----------



## Maddy40

Ah Kiwi I'm so sorry....it's so sh*tty that we have to go through this. The only thing I can think that makes this next step remotely OK is that it brings us one step closer to a BFP. I have to think that, because I can't bear to think of the alternative. You can do this honey. xx


----------



## drhouse

Hi Kiwi,

We get it. We are older... more likely to miscarry and less likely to get pregnant. I've currently got two lines, but they are light and maybe its not going to happen. Its hard to get excited when you know how likely mc is and hard it was to get here. I get it honey. Its not working out like it was supposed to. It was supposed to be easy. you have a great life and a great hubby.. Why the F*** is it you or me or Maddy when everyone else sneezes and gets up the duff. It's absolutely bollocks. 

I agree your other thread has lost the TTC theme - its more of a have conceived thread. Why don't you come and join the TTC 35+ thread. Dwrgi is the coordinator and its a gaggle of us oldies with old eggs, who have had more than a few knocks between us. Maddie is one of us too. There are days where people cry/scream/say bad thinks - there are ladies who have tried for 10 years, and who when having IVF have 15cm ovaries. There are lots of hard stories which while they are scary in some ways, give me courage when I hear the stories of the most amazing women I have ever had the honour to know. Even it is just on line. 

Why don't you cry a little bit and come on over. 

You are not a failure. Some ladies have big feet, bad teeth and some of us just find it just a bit harder to get there. 

Some days it will feel hopeless. On those days have a shower, I swear it helps..... and give your OH a big squeezy hug and do something you love. 

Maddies right - you can do this honey.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thank hUn! Got my amh results today and they are only 2.3 which us dhite when the levels for my age is between 9-25. AF was due today but still waiting. Was to start IUI when it arrives but Gounod to check with consultant as to what he wants to do. Try IUI this month then if no success then IVF or skip IUI and go straight onto IVF. I gave been sobbing all day. Poor DH doesn't know what to do. Will know more tomorrow, might pop over to that other site later on. I just wanted to get injection started as the sooner they start the sooner they end. My luck AF will be 28 days this cycle

Xxxthanks again for Ur words of encouragement! I apreciate it xxxx


----------



## drhouse

Hi kiwi,

mine is 3.1 so its low too... there are lots of great people that have got pregnant with less than that! including me!

start Ivf not IUI - you aren't regularly ovulating... I really want you to take me seriously today - this is your online doctor who cares about you.... Thats the advice I got from best in the state here and this is what I think you need. 

I want you to cry and then from tomorrow at 0800 I want you to go to the specialist and DEMAND IVF. That's what you need and that's what you deserve. I need you to exercise, watch comedies, have counselling and choose a baby name. 

You will need help and that's ok. Doing nothing is the danger.. Not doing something and frittering your time crying. IVF is completely doable.


----------



## Maddy40

Sucks bigtime Kiwi but everything else is good - no endo, no major issues and you are heaps younger than this old chick here :) I imagine you would be a great candidate for a bit of 'assistance'. Remember your body is still doing all the hard work for more than 9 months, it's just those first 3-5 days that are 'helped out'. Hugs xxx m


----------



## drhouse

I agree Maddy. Kiwi you are doing well girlfriend. Powering along through shots and all sorts of things. So proud of you.

drh


----------



## Libbysmum

I am due July 1st...hi everyone! I have my scan this friday :) The doctor wants to do the early scan to check on the little one to see if it is as it should be as I had some spotting and pretty high levels of hormones in my blood...praying it is good news!


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats on the progress, LibbysMum :) It's nice to hear about successful Over-35s!


----------



## Caby

H Ladies, I'm Canadian but moving to Sydney in about 8 weeks as my fiancé is Aussie. I'm currently 17 weeks, due in April. Thought I'd say hi!looking forward to being down under again!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hey maddy. How did u get on today?


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks for asking Kiwi. Amazingly (and against clinic policy for over-40s) the FS is going to try IUI. DH's results weren't great & they want to get those swimmers right up there. Since my ultrasound showed a nice follie this month as well as good lining the FS is going to give me a little chemical boost and see if we can catch the egg this way. He wasn't too concerned about my low AMH, he said under 1.0 and he would have been worried. Anyway at my age the success rates for IUI and IVF are the same - about 8%.

We have an appointment to see the nurse and get our meds on Thursday :thumbup:

How are you going? Have you sorted out the next steps and timing yet?


----------



## drhouse

Hi Libbysmum, you are a week ahead of me!!!!! I'm six weeks and two days up the duff... Good luck for the scan.. I;m feeling tired, cranky and generally a bit nauseated.. nothing really else to report.... 

Welcome Caby, you are over halfway girlfriend, exciting times with the move! From chilly to sunny in a plan ride!

Miss M so pleased to hear that you are getting some great advice and that you have an IUI in the future! How wonderful for you! Good luck for.... Yes TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hooo!!!!!

Am crossing my fingers for you kiwi with your IVF journey.. We haven't heard much so have been crossing my fingers down under for you!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

drhouse said:


> Hi Libbysmum, you are a week ahead of me!!!!! I'm six weeks and two days up the duff... Good luck for the scan.. I;m feeling tired, cranky and generally a bit nauseated.. nothing really else to report....
> 
> Welcome Caby, you are over halfway girlfriend, exciting times with the move! From chilly to sunny in a plan ride!
> 
> Miss M so pleased to hear that you are getting some great advice and that you have an IUI in the future! How wonderful for you! Good luck for.... Yes TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hooo!!!!!
> 
> Am crossing my fingers for you kiwi with your IVF journey.. We haven't heard much so have been crossing my fingers down under for you!!!!!

Had more spotting yesterday...freaking out will be so glad when the scan is done then I can hopefully report back with good news!


----------



## Maddy40

Dr H!!! How are you feeling? Tired and cranky? That's me on a good day :haha: Have you had an early scan or are you waiting to see how things progress? I'm sure the "statistical stress" re: losses is lessening every day. And you have lovely weather right now too. Have you told anyone yet? 

LibbysMum hope the scan shows something minor :flower:


----------



## drhouse

Miss m I'm kind of in denial. We decided to wait till eight weeks and then have the uss! Feeling kinda bizarre it's a bit weird! How are you going?


----------



## Libbysmum

hey all...had my scan and it went well good heartbeat on the peanut and was at 7wks exactly according to the scan lady measurments. So I guess I am not as far along as I thought...so that is ok...new due date is July 5th not July 1st so maybe the DH will not have to miss out on his birthday after all.


----------



## Maddy40

Fantastic Libbysmum! 
DrH I totally understand. 12 wks will be my "benchmark" for most stress to be relieved I think (previous loss at 11+3). 
Kiwi hugs - not long til testing for you ;)

AFM first shot this morning, totally didn't feel it...maybe I'm too fat? I had to have a second look to make sure needle was in my tummy fat and hadn't retracted into the syringe!!!! And then had a congratulatory champers (actually more than 1 - am feeling wobbly) tonight!


----------



## drhouse

wow libbys mum great news about the peanut!!!! we will have a scan next week! must arrange it!

Also Maddy woo Hoo!!! very excited for you... not about the injections but because they are one step closer to a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am nauseated, lots of spit and have sore boobs!!!!!!!! No other news here!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

a lot of places are closed over the Christmas break...our GP said to book in the 12wk scan asap cause not as many scan places are open. We phoned a couple and was put through to the hospital so that is where we will end up going...the earliest they could get to the 12wks was 28th of December which means I will actually be 13 weeks!
Will need the blood test done before that but the GP said you can do that any time after 10 wks...as long as it is about 5 days before the scan.


----------



## Maddy40

Ew to the spit and MS, DrH. Are you taking something?

Libbysmum you are so organised!


----------



## Maddy40

Hey DrHouse, how was your scan? Did you see a heartbeat? 

Kiwi and LibbysMum, hope you are both well.

We had our first IUI today...now the TWW begins....Does anyone know whether Australia measures our various hormones the same as the US? My clinic gave me my measures for Days 10 and 12 of injectibles without the units indicated. So I'm not sure if I can use the US charts? 
Day 10 - Estradiol 821, Progesterone 2, LH 9.19
Day 12 - Estradiol 1001, Progesterone 2.64, LH 57.5 (or maybe 5.75?? difficult to read)


----------



## Libbysmum

Good luck Maddy I hope you get a good Christmas miracle!

Had more spotting- uggggh! Went to Dr and had another blood test...the lady who did it knows all about me now I been frequenting there way too many times.
Doctor gave me another form for Ultrasound. 
Had a ring around and got in that same day thankfully- I think the lady on the phone heard how distressed I sounded and squeezed me in.
Had called Hubby to see if he could knock off early and come with me. So glad I did cause we had a male Sonographer. Awkward!
Good result- baby was still there and heart was pumping away at 174bpm
Measured at exactly 9wks so....another due date was handed to me...now they are saying July 3rd...wish they'd make up their blinkin minds!


----------



## drhouse

Maddy hon , i know nothing about IUI but I am crossing fingers and toes for you... 

I have the plan of the USS on wed. Am feeling a bit stressed as my HCG is high and I am worried now about twins or horrible stuff like Downs. I know too bloody much. 

Nuchal on Jan 4th at 13 + 

Very nervous now.


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Dr H have the nerves disappeared yet? Are you going away for Xmas or relaxing at home. Do you get any time off? I'm working a 6-day stretch starting Christmas morning at 6am!

Libbysmum how about you? Any big plans?

Kiwi is good but not on BNB at the moment.

My 11dpiui bloodwork came back inconclusive (HCG was at the very low end of the 'possible pregnancy' range) so I have to go back Wednesday for more bloods. However I feel very PMS-ey and suspect AF will probably arrive by then. Ah well, at least that means I can have a few Xmas drinkies :)


----------



## drhouse

Hi Maddie, we are going to stay with my folks for a few days and tell them the news. We are excited but nervous, the nuchal test is due for us just after christmas. We are hoping that everything is ok. 

How is kiwi? Do you guys catch up on facebook? Is she up for another cycle? Poor love I am thinking about what a tough time she has had. 

what do you mean about an inconclusive HCG? I thought that any HCG had to be pregnant. I guess it depends whether it is increasing or decreasing. Do you know what your numbers are? 

A girlfriend of mine just had IUI and her BHCG was positive on a urine but then it fell to 2 within three days so it didn't stick. Here's hoping that it will stick next time! 


I'm so hoping that you will be up the duff this month!!!!!!!!!! 

Merry christmas!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi DrH, at our clinic they consider HCG of 0 to 5 a negative, and 5-50 a "possible pregnancy" that requires another bloodtest to see if levels are rising. My HCG was 6.4, will go back tomorrow & see if it's risen.

**Edited to add: I notice that What to Expect When You're Expecting says HCG of 5-50 is a normal level for 3 weeks after fertilisation...... But I'm too scared to claim the WTEWYE version as my preferred one though, in case I get a big letdown tomorrow!

**Edited AGAIN to add: POAS on Monday after bloodtest and it was stark, stark white :( POAS today and I got faint double-lines :) !!! Crossing fingers, toes & legs for my bloodwork in 7 hours time!


----------



## drhouse

so stoked for you maddy... you must tell kiwi your good news!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I hired a doppler! So exciting...I have it for a month :) then have the option to buy it or return it.


----------



## Maddy40

Good for you Libby, that must be a bit exciting! Has it arrived yet?

Dr H yes I told Kiwi on FB before I announced it elsewhere. 

AFM I have finally finished my Xmas shopping and sending off the last package. Feeling very proactive as I'm usually trying to get them sent overnight express on the 23rd!


----------



## Libbysmum

Maddy40 said:


> Good for you Libby, that must be a bit exciting! Has it arrived yet?
> 
> Dr H yes I told Kiwi on FB before I announced it elsewhere.
> 
> AFM I have finally finished my Xmas shopping and sending off the last package. Feeling very proactive as I'm usually trying to get them sent overnight express on the 23rd!

It did arrive...I tried it a few times- once with no success and twice with possible heartbeat sounds...not sure if it was mine or the baby.

:thumbup: When is your next appointment?

I wish I had all my Chrissy shopping done!!!:growlmad:


----------



## drhouse

libby you can tell by the rate.. yours is 60-100 but babies is 140 - 170!!!


----------



## Maddy40

LibbysMum that sounds like a good toy! DrH are you going to got one? Or have you got one at work that you can sneak in and use after-hours (ha ha).

AFM Friday's bloods were not good (HCG miniscule rise to 21, at 14dpiui) and the FS feels this pregnancy is likely not viable. Staying on meds until Wed and they will test again, but at this point I'm pretty pragmatic and just waiting for it to be over.


----------



## drhouse

maddy im thinking of you... hugs and prayers from here.... be kind to yourself and to hubby and do lots of things that make you feel as ok as you can be in the circumstances... its bollocks.... hugs hugs..


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks, HCG is almost back to 0. I'm thinking next time I won't ask the clinic for the results of my post-insemination blood tests. In a "normal" world I would never have known that I was pregnant this time, as the first 3 tests were prior to CD28. I'm not sure I can deal with the heartache all over again. :cry:


----------



## Libbysmum

Well the sonogram went great...the lady sat me and DH down and explained that we were automatically in high risk cause of my age...nice! Then explained that my blood test showed a 1 in about 150 chance of Downs...comforting...then after the scan it was lowered to like 1 in about 1000!! Very happy. I said to DH not to worry cause to me the scan looked so much like our DD...same lips, jaw etc...I said it looked like a normal baby to me and he agreed. Even the sonographer was really happy with the results.
here she or he is waving hello...very social aready lol:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------

